# Creating the Illusion of Size: Maximizing Width



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

For the average hardcore bodybuilder, size is what’s all about. Oh, sure, you need good proportion among all the muscle groups, complete development, and all, but really, most of us care about size first. One way to enhance how big you look is to enhance your width. By this I mean increasing your shoulder width, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

